# Strathdoon BA122



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello, Would anybody have a picture or any info on this boat, Strathdoon BA122.
She was built by Herd and Mackenzie, Peterhead 1960 for Ayr owners.

Any information would be much appreciated. (Thumb) 
Winner.


----------



## Newcastle Star (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi

Herd & MacKenzie shipyard is in Buckie, not Peterhead.

Have a contact at the shipyard and will email him to see if I can get any info for you.

Regards

Vernon Clark


----------



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Received info that Strathdoon was renamed Boy David from Carradale,would that ring a bell with anybody, Any info would be very appreciated


----------



## nicholas48a (Aug 7, 2011)

*boy david, carradale*

I worked aboard the Boy David out of Carradale for about 6 months in the mid 70's - at that time she was owned by Colin Oman.


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Built 1960 for A.Smith,Ayr.39.10x14.9x6.3ft 94hp Gardner,renamed By David TT78 and decommissioned Carrdale 1996.Info from Herd & Mackenzie,The Story of a Shipyard.


----------

